# "It's a 10" leave in conditioner



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Does anyone use this? I use it on me, and it is such an awesome product, I was thinking about trying it on Poppy.

It's a 10 Miracle Leave in Product | Folica.com

HUGz! Jules


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've yet to find a leave in conditioner that I liked on my fluffs. The shampoo I'm using on myself right now is a Cleansing Conditioner and I used it on my fluffs and liked it for a few days, but they were looking pretty stringy and dingy before the week was up. I'm afraid it may be that way with any leave in conditioner but each fluff is different.

Have you tried PurePaws? It's what I use and I love it.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Julee, please let us know how it works if you try it. I used my Ojon conditioner on Piper and loved it but now I'm using Pet Silk...everyone always talks about how great she smells!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Dogwriter said:


> Julee, please let us know how it works if you try it. I used my Ojon conditioner on Piper and loved it but now I'm using Pet Silk...everyone always talks about how great she smells!


Does someone on here sell Pet Silk?

He gets a bath later today, so I'll let ya'll know what I think about It's a 10.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've used "It's a 10" on Hannahs topknot hair which tends to be fragile,a little dry & frizzy on the ends & breaks easily. I like it very much for that use, but I've never used it on the rest of her hair.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I used it and really liked it. His hair looked an felt good for several days, and even my groomer commented on how wonderful his hair felt. :thumbsup:

Problem is that is is expensive ... but until I find a better leave-in detangler/conditioner, I'll stick with it!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Where can you find this? in a drugstore?


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I have been using the Shu Uemura satin design white tea polishing milk..it worked on me so i started using it on Baci ..I did use the biosilk but liked this better ..When i use it on him i do not put it on his face only on his body and on hair only not on skin.. it


----------

